
Public domain wcwidth implementation - JdeBP
https://github.com/ridiculousfish/widecharwidth
======
JdeBP
For related information, see:

* [https://github.com/fish-shell/fish-shell/issues/5081](https://github.com/fish-shell/fish-shell/issues/5081)

* [https://github.com/fish-shell/fish-shell/issues/2652](https://github.com/fish-shell/fish-shell/issues/2652)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10206380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10206380)

* [https://github.com/jquast/wcwidth](https://github.com/jquast/wcwidth)

